# Apple MacBook



## Swilliams85 (Apr 1, 2020)

I did a factory reset on a 2011 model Apple MacBook running OS El Capatain... Since the reset I have been unable to reinstall El Capatain because I keep getting a message saying “A required download is missing” I’ve tried everything I’ve found on the internet and I can’t seem to get the MacBook to go into internet recovery either... Are there any other solutions to solve this issue?


----------



## tomg35 (Jan 7, 2020)

This seems to be a solution 
https://forums.macrumors.com/thread...esetting-mac-os-x-to-default-setting.2218631/


----------

